# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Microbiologia (Microorganismos) >  Rhabdonema.

## frfmfrfm

Buenos días subo una microalga, diatomea recogida en Chipiona provincia de Cadiz, esta diatomea su medio natural son los bentos marinos es decir los fondos del mar.





Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

embalses al 100% (30-sep-2016),F. Lázaro (17-ago-2016),HUESITO (17-ago-2016),Jonasino (18-ago-2016),Los terrines (17-ago-2016),perdiguera (17-ago-2016),willi (30-ago-2016)

----------


## F. Lázaro

Qué curioso la forma de esa diatomea, un cuadrado perfecto con los vértices redondeados y entre medio unos hilillos.

Por curiosidad y desde el desconocimiento más absoluto en estos temas. ¿Lo amarillo que se ve agarrado a esos hilillos qué es?

----------


## perdiguera

Parece la típica parrilla de hacer alimentos a la brasa. Qué curioso. Lo tuyo es muy interesante. Gracias.

----------

F. Lázaro (17-ago-2016)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Muchas gracias compañeros, la admiración es reciproca cada uno con sus particularidades y que hacemos este gran equipo.
Es una microalga fotosintetica y autotofra, quiere decir que su energía principal la recoge de la luz y autotrofa que se fabrica su propio alimento.
La cubierta de esta microalga es de sílice y en su interior están los cloroplastos que es donde convierte la energía lumínica en energía química.

Un saludo a todos.

----------

Jonasino (18-ago-2016),Los terrines (18-ago-2016)

----------

